# C.O.A.S.T Sunday October 5th 2008 Dr. Anthony Mazeroll



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 1, 2007)

http://www.coastfishclub.com/

Sunday October 5th 2008 1 PM

Our Guest speaker will be Dr. Anthony Mazeroll

Dr. Mazeroll, Professor of Biology and Environmental Studies at Soka University of America, spent part of his summer doing field research on the population genetics of wild angelfish and discus, this time working in Peru with the Stingray Aquarium and local fishermen, studying fish such as the wild Rio Nanay spotted discus shown. Join us for an update on these beauties.

There will be a auction and raffle after the presentation.


----------

